# another Collingwood sunset



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

more shots of my favourite place in Ontario..


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The last one = Gorgeous!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya, the mood is perfect in that last one.


----------

